
Chrome Web Store Malware of the Night - ocdtrekkie
Just got called to help someone avoid installing this malicious extension. Chrome wouldn&#x27;t allow the user to leave full screen or disable the popups which were preventing the user from closing the tab (the check box to prevent the site from creating more popups did not work at all). It constantly repeated &quot;click add extension to leave this page&quot;. Thankfully, the person called me instead.<p>I&#x27;ve reported malicious extensions on the Chrome Web Store dozens of time before, and checked back and found it several months later. My hope is that submitting it here may gain human attention.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;wwwsearch-privacyinfo&#x2F;hbijangplmkecklhpefinbgopidcnkfg
======
raybb
This happened to a friend of mine recently. I can't recall if it was the same
extension but it wasn't easy to close. It's amazing to me how many people make
a decent extension and then sell it off to an advertising agency or something
(not saying that's the case here but I've seen Facebook groups dedicated to
buying and selling extensions).

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Everyone has a price. And given that Google doesn't police it's store well, a
single stolen app can pay out to a scammer for a long time. So the return is
high for the scammer, they can afford to offer up enticing prices for the
apps.

------
facorreia
I only install a few, handpicked, popular extensions, and even so I had this
malware pop up the other day.

I don't trust the Chrome Web Store anymore. Too many horror stories and I
can't see evidence of Google doing anything about cleaning up their act.

